# The SP Invasion!



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I feel that we need a place to talk about whatever comes to mind! Go! I want this is be a huge thread made of nothing, but nothing that makes sense.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

You know when you paint your nails and you get paint on your skin and then it dries and you peel that off...it feels victorious.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Fizz said:


> You know when you paint your nails and you get paint on your skin and then it dries and you peel that off...it feels victorious.


I paint my nails so often just to have the pleasure of peeling it off ; D....but then i'm one of those that bribes my SO into letting me peel his back after a sunburn. I usually bribe him with food ...he sits to eat, i stand and peel


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I love picking off nail polish. I also loved peeling off glue from my hands.


----------



## Vtile (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmm. when painting snails and you get the color moving it's kind a cool.


----------



## STU KATZ (May 28, 2011)

You also think it's fun to accidentally krazy-glue your fingers together?


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

I like those little glue strips that are in glossy magazines holding a sample to the page - they're all stretchy.
And I like using correction tapes.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I like sleeping. A lot. It's sacred!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm tired and it's raining *yawn*...


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

You know what they say about women's handbags having black holes in them? I think it's true for me! On two occasions even! I was very sure I put my powder compact and mp3 player in there and when I wanted to retrieve them again, they were just not there... only to reappear later!!! So baffling!!


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

I want it to rain again,so i can have a part 2 to my epic rain adventures.


----------

